# Pow Gloves?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty good quality. I bought a pair of mid insulation leathers from them for spring riding/touring and they are pretty damn good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Pretty good quality. I bought a pair of mid insulation leathers from them for spring riding/touring and they are pretty damn good.


Which ones? The royals? Did they fit pretty true to size compared to most other brands?


----------

